# General > Films >  Les Miserables

## Rheghead

I'm not into musicals but I had a spare afternoon to watch Les Miserables and it was absolutely marvellous.

----------


## sheilapl

I would second that

----------


## laguna2

Totally agree!   Have seen the stage show in the West End of London and the film is an excellent adaptation of it.

Fantastic film.

----------


## Torvaig

I have to confess that I went to see a theatrical production of "Les Miserables" in London a few years ago and fell asleep!  ::  

I enjoyed what I did see.....

----------


## Phill

> I have to confess that I went to see a theatrical production of "Les Miserables" in London a few years ago and fell asleep!


Aye, they do drag it out a bit. Stuff 'n nonsense over a loaf of bread.

Wifey dragged me along t'see the filum, having seen the stage show a couple of times including the original in Larndun many moons ago, I was expecting to see a Hollywood decimation of a reasonable show. I was pleasantly surprised to find I very nearly enjoyed it!

----------


## Moira

> I have to confess that I went to see a theatrical production of "Les Miserables" in London a few years ago and fell asleep!  
> 
> I enjoyed what I did see.....


Oh dear, now I know two people who fell asleep during a theatre production.  I was much too enthralled by the atmosphere and the music to even want to blink, let alone fall asleep.

Tell you what Torvaig, why don't we go see this film together??!!  I'll keep digging you in the ribs if you keep me supplied with chocolate.....  ::

----------


## Torvaig

OK Moira, that's a date!

----------


## squidge

I saw it last weekend and thought it was superb. Been many years since I saw the stage show.... 17 i think but I watched the anniversary concert with Alfie Boe and bought the DVD. I loved the film and might even go see it again.

----------


## Moira

Glad to hear that Squidge.  I saw the live theatre production many years ago, can't remember if it was in Aberdeen or Edinburgh.  I have the CD but not the DVD.  I'm hoping to see the film next week in Thurso if all goes to plan.  :Smile:

----------


## squidge

Take tissues!

----------


## Phill

And maybe a pillow.

----------


## Moira

I loved it!  Totally recommended.

I won't compare it to the stage show, that's not fair.

Squidge, I did use the tissues.

Phill, I didn't need the pillow.

I think I ate more chocolates than Torvaig though...

----------


## Phill

A taster for those not sure about movie musicals: On My Own

----------


## Torvaig

Thoroughly enjoyed the film today; thank you Moira! I had forgotten how moving the music was and it was good to see the story from beginning to end; not even the thought of a snooze!

P.S. Must have been good by the time I only ate one chocolate....

----------


## M Swanson

No chocolate eaten, Tor? Wash your mouth out!  :: 

My DIL and I, went to see the film last night. OMG, I can't remember the last time I cried so much. Probably when I went to the theatre to watch Alfie Boe in Les Mis. I must say, I didn't think the singing was quite as good in the film, but it didn't matter. Overall, it was excellent and I wouldn't be surprised if the DVD is on my next birthday list.  ::  At the end, everyone stood and cheered! What a night. Briliant!  :Grin:

----------


## M Swanson

> Aye, they do drag it out a bit. Stuff 'n nonsense over a loaf of bread.
> 
> Wifey dragged me along t'see the FILUM !


It's been many a year since I've seen that word written as 'filum.' It's the way my father used to pronounce it, along with bawbees, cussed and the letter 'etch. Nice memories, thanks Phil.  ::

----------


## Rheghead

I was hoping Les miserables would win best film at the BAFTAs but Argo won it, never flipping heard of it.

----------


## squidge

> It's been many a year since I've seen that word written as 'filum.' It's the way my father used to pronounce it, along with bawbees, cussed and the letter 'etch. Nice memories, thanks Phil.


My husband says filum, and poyum ... Its a great accent

----------

